# Will DirecTV force a SWiM LNB upgrade?



## grover517 (Sep 29, 2007)

I want to...

1. Upgrade my setup to WHDVR/DECA.
2. Upgrade one of my receivers to a second DVR.
3. Have my dish moved due to line of sight issues with a tree.
4. AND keep the one legacy (RCA) receiver I still have on my setup for reasons I won't go into here.

I have read numerous times that if I have DirecTV do the WHDVR equipment upgrade, they will install an LNB upgrade and they won't allow me to keep my old legacy receiver in a supported install. However, I have also read that if I have a SWM8 setup, do the install myself, and turn on WHDVR in an unsupported mode, that the RCA receiver could use one of the legacy ports on the SWM8. I understand that it won't "participate" in the DECA cloud and that is fine.

So what I am thinking is...

1. Buy a SWM8 (to replace the current Zinwell WB68)
2. Buy and place DECA's on the 3 H21's, and the HR21 I already have.
3. Keep the H24 the same way it is now (built in DECA).
4. Connect the RCA receiver to a legacy port on the SWM8.
5. install a connection kit to enable internet access via the DECA cloud.
6. Email support to enable WHDVR in unsupported mode.

Then, call DirecTV to find out what kind of price I would get on getting a receiver to DVR upgrade and dish relocation due to line of sight issues with a tree.

So the biggest unknown at this point is whether DirecTV would require me to upgrade to a LNB SWiM setup and force a legacy receiver upgrade by having the dish moved? I wouldn't expect it to trigger just because of a receiver upgrade.

Also, are there any other pieces/parts that I will need for this upgrade that aren't listed above (band pass filter, splitters, etc?).

TIA for any assistance/suggestions.

J


----------



## Ken Stomski (Nov 17, 2011)

I can tell you that a local, authorized LSP dealer would not require you to upgrade to a swm lnb with a dish relocation, then all you have to do is call directv for a receiver upgrade.


----------



## kvine24 (Apr 13, 2012)

"grover517" said:


> I want to...
> 
> 1. Upgrade my setup to WHDVR/DECA.
> 2. Upgrade one of my receivers to a second DVR.
> ...


Yeah they'll require install. It's based off the current account status (compatible equipment and equipment displayed from previous work orders)


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

Installers should also not leave a job with something connected to a legacy port on a SWM 8. If they do they could fail a QA check which isn't worth it to them.


----------



## Sunner73 (Feb 29, 2012)

Shades228 said:


> Installers should also not leave a job with something connected to a legacy port on a SWM 8. If they do they could fail a QA check which isn't worth it to them.


Why would they "fail" a QA check when the customer wants to keep a legacy receiver active?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Sunner73 said:


> Why would they "fail" the QA check when the customer wants to keep a legacy receiver active?


Legacy ports have a lower signal level, so this can cause 771 errors, with weather.


----------



## Sunner73 (Feb 29, 2012)

veryoldschool said:


> Legacy ports have a lower signal level, so this can cause 771 errors, with weather.


Thanks for the info, I've just recently switched over to a SWM8 with 4 legacy receivers but I'm using an amp on the legacy side so that will hopefully minimize a 771 from ever happening.

Curious... I have never seen a 771 error displayed despite numerous occasions when the picture started to pixel then even go completely black (this only happens during the most extreme weather situations), which for me has only been witnessed less than 10 times in over 10 years (either during playback of a show or when watching live TV).


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Sunner73 said:


> Thanks for the info, I've just recently switched over to a SWM8 with 4 legacy receivers but I'm using an amp on the legacy side ...


I thought there were only three legacy ports on the SWM8. So I'm going to assume you are using two of the legacy outputs to feed a 2x4 or 2x8 multiswitch which is then feeding your legacy receivers.

If that is the case, then you might also consider using dual port power passing, high frequency splitters on the non-tone lines between the dish and your SWM8, and use those outputs to feed your legacy switch. I doubt you would need an amp either.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

Sunner73 said:


> Why would they "fail" a QA check when the customer wants to keep a legacy receiver active?


There's also the fact that if DIRECTV did the SWM install they swapped out all of the receivers for SWM compatible during that install as well so it's all supported equipment. Adding non supported items just cost the company money due to problems they can cause.


----------

